

Artificial arm of British pilot comes off during Flybe plane landing - lsh123
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-08-14/british-pilot-artificial-arm-comes-off-during-landing-flybe/5671748

======
lsh123
Even with one arm this guy is still better than the 3 two-handed guys in the
cockpit of Asiana....

